
AL FRANKEN JUST GAVE THE SPEECH BIG TECH HAS BEEN DREADING - ghosh
https://www.wired.com/story/al-franken-just-gave-the-speech-big-tech-has-been-dreading/amp
======
JJarrard
[https://www.wikihow.com/Turn-Off-Caps-Lock](https://www.wikihow.com/Turn-Off-
Caps-Lock)

